# Help pricing my Kiefer ramp



## color01 (Aug 12, 2013)

we checked to add a ramp on our kiefer trailer, the dealer would charge me $1000 incl: labor.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I think it rare that someone would be looking to purchase and add a ramp _not_ professionally installed on a trailer as a "add-on".
Most buy a trailer with a specific horse in mind, so a step-up or ramp load is looked for.

That said,...you say it is in good condition.
Will it fit any trailer or only the rear configuration of your brand of trailer...things to think about.
Depending upon the weight of the thing it is worth what scrap metal is being bought for...
If you found a horse person looking it might be worth a few hundred dollars *at most *as the person buying still needs to have it installed professionally and that costs money for time, materials and expertise in doing this kind of work.
_
As color said...new installed from the dealer it will cost her $1000.... *so used and not on a trailer* :?

sorry, just being honest and looking at what I would be willing to pay for such a thing is a lot less than what you probably are looking to get....
_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

If you have the ramp removed, and before you do so, check how the edge will be, if the horse can skin up a leg when stepping out. We were loaned a trailer. My welder hubby took one look at it and tack welded a pipe on it. My mare would always grope her way back so getting skinned up was a real possibility. The pipe created a round smooth surface.


----------



## Smokey6505 (Jan 22, 2013)

horselovinguy said:


> I think it rare that someone would be looking to purchase and add a ramp _not_ professionally installed on a trailer as a "add-on".
> Most buy a trailer with a specific horse in mind, so a step-up or ramp load is looked for.
> 
> That said,...you say it is in good condition.
> ...


 Thanks for the input! No, I wasn't expecting to get a lot for it. I knew darn good and well I wasn't going to get $1,000. My trailer is a 2008 and in perfect condition. When the lady I bought it from purchased it she had it added on after the fact. I had it removed a couple of days ago and a new rubber bumper put back on. You can't tell it ever even had a ramp. The company that removed it for me charged $200.00 and did a great job. When they removed it I asked if it could be added back on as easy as it was removed and they said yes. 

I personally think ramps are a pain in the _ _ _ _, however I have heard of some that want to add a ramp on because they have carriages, four wheelers or just think they want a ramp for their horse. I haven't measured it yet but I will put the dimensions in the ad. We'll see! If I don't sell it I will just keep it and when I sell my trailer again they will have that option of putting it back on for $200.00.


----------



## Smokey6505 (Jan 22, 2013)

Saddlebag said:


> If you have the ramp removed, and before you do so, check how the edge will be, if the horse can skin up a leg when stepping out. We were loaned a trailer. My welder hubby took one look at it and tack welded a pipe on it. My mare would always grope her way back so getting skinned up was a real possibility. The pipe created a round smooth surface.


Thanks for your reply Saddlebag! You are so right, I was afraid that was going to be the case here too. I was able to purchase a brand new rubber bumper for it for around $70.00. It is the same type that would come with the trailer new. I took it to one of our local semi truck mechanics in town. He charged me $200.00 to remove the old ramp and put the new bumper on. It looks wonderful! I am so happy I did that. 

Wish welding was one of my hubby's many talents, that would have saved around $200.00!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

We need a pic of the b & a. Having a welder hubby often means because they do it all day they don't want to come home and do it. Mine had great plans to build a horse trailer except two jobs he contracted to do needed the steel. I finally bo't a good used one. He often worked pipeline or the high steel so wasn't home for weeks at a time.


----------



## amaude1 (Nov 6, 2014)

Hi. I would be very interested in buying your ramp. I am looking to add one onto my 3 horse slant load. My trailer width is 7 1/2'


----------



## amaude1 (Nov 6, 2014)

I am interested in buying your ramp depending on the size if its still available? Look forward to your response.


----------



## Smokey6505 (Jan 22, 2013)

I can measure my ramp later this evening but I am in Kansas, where are you located amaude1?


----------



## amaude1 (Nov 6, 2014)

I am in NJ. I can check shipping options if it's the right size. If I ordered one from kieffer it would be coming from Iowa so it looks like it's need to get this shipped a long distance one way or another. Thanks!


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

amaude1 said:


> I am in NJ. I can check shipping options if it's the right size. If I ordered one from kieffer it would be coming from Iowa so it looks like it's need to get this shipped a long distance one way or another. Thanks!


You'll quickly discover that shipping a large piece of steel and wood a long distance isn't economically realistic versus just having a welding shop fabricate it for you locally. :wink:

OP, if you'd post a pic of the trailer in question it would help everyone give you an idea on it's value.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Pilot, everything is cheaper states side. If one ships by waiting to make up a load it is often cheaper.


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

Saddlebag said:


> Pilot, everything is cheaper states side. If one ships by waiting to make up a load it is often cheaper.


Might luck out and find a U-Ship carrier who'll do it for a few hundred bucks as filler on an existing load, but it's a bulky and heavy item that's still got to travel about 1500 miles. 

I work in the LTL Freight field. I know something like this wouldn't travel cheap, and honestly, traveling LTL unless it's protected somehow I wouldn't trust that it'd arrive in the same condition it left in, either.


----------



## equusbrokus (Feb 4, 2015)

Is this Kiefer ramp still available? I'm in the market for one.


----------

